# What are some good books...



## T.A.G. (Jun 2, 2010)

What are some good books that talk about early textual manuscripts? For example, a book that goes into detail on p52 and manuscripts like these to show early authorships and originals etc.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 2, 2010)

The Text of the New Testament, 4th Edition
By: Bruce M. Metzger 
Oxford University Press / 2005 

A Student's Guide to Textual Criticism of the Bible: Its History, Methods and Results
By: Paul D. Wegner 
Inter-varsity Press / 2004 

New Testament Textual Criticism 
David Alan Black 
Baker / 1994 / Trade Paperback

New Testament Text and Translation Commentary 
Philip W. Comfort 
Tyndale House / 2007

I like Comfort because he gives all the variants on the texts, quotes them in Greek text with a translation below, lists which translations use which reading. Then he gives his analysis of the variants and indicates which variant he prefers. This is a straightforward and easy-to-understand guide for pastors and lay people.


----------



## ReformedChristian (Jun 2, 2010)

I recommend Bruce Metzger or FF Bruce


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Jun 3, 2010)

I second Dennis's recommendation of Comfort. It can be especially useful for the pastor laboring with limited time for preaching and teaching preparation.


----------



## larryjf (Jun 3, 2010)

Dennis already named what i would consider the two best books to get:
Wegner's and Comfort's


----------

